# Liver



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to tell what happened with a friend of mine don't know what to think please tell me your thoughts.

My friend has two dogs, one lab 13 1/2 years old and was throwing up having issues.

Her other dog, 7 year old lab had injured her foot months ago and the sore located on her foot wouldn't heal because of rubbing she had been on meds for some time. All started with a small tumor she had removed, cancer. 

Well the older dog was going down hill fast, so I made some of Liz's liver broth for her sick boy. Well she has been giving it to him for a week, he stopped throwing up? And is getting better, thats the only thing different she has done?

Her 7 year old's foot has heeled in that same week?

So with all of that said, do you think its the liver broth?

Her 7 year old female is fed raw premade.

The 13 year old male gets kibble, she is scared to feed him raw?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Chox, I am glad to hear her dogs are doing better. I know for us with puppies it has done wonders and I have had some people use it on fading puppies and they are back to nursing and gaining weight within a day or so. I think it is full of nutrients and due to being so gentle on the digestive tract maybe it allows for the body to heal rather than process food. it has been a blessing for us to be sure.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Liz, I thought if that old boy is doing better with liver broth I will keep making it for him, he is a sweet boy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I gave that same recipe to my stepson a couple months or so back for hid doberman that had a freak accident with lots of blood loss and he quit eating or drinking. He was sure he was gonna lose Bigfoot, but when he gave Liz's liver broth, he came around again slowly and made it through. There IS something to that magic potion for sure! lol! 

So glad it worked for your friends dog too.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I dropped off more liver broth and looked at the females foot, and I have been looking at that foot for 6 months now with no healing going on. Well the wound did close and some hair is growing so its a wow factor. My friend told me that she was giving them three tablespoons each meal. I told her to go easy with it because liver is strong stuff. The 13yr old has held his food down for 6 days now and poopin so thats good. His stool is formed but soft? He has had pancreatic issues before so he is eating low fat food. All his blood work came back great vet said she did't expect his blood to come back looking so good, perfect she said. 

I was just thinking of when I feed to much liver to my pack and that's bad news lol So I wasn't sure what to tell her so I recommended two table spoons a day. 

Liz, do you think that would be to much? Or I shouldn't worry?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would keep them at three spoons per day for a while longer probably up to a month. You take the nutrients and distribute them through the water it is not as intense or high in vitamins as the raw liver. I know when feeding sick puppies they can eat that only for up to a week and those are newborns. Cooking causes a bit of nutrient loss so I think that is why they don't get watery stools just a little soft. I am glad it is helping your friend's dogs. You can add more water to your liver next month and just keep using it as a topper.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Liz, the old boy developed a lump on his rib cage, it was tested and sent out. Turns out he has blood cancer, don't know the exact name, its aggressive and kills quick. He was given six months to live, but could be less as two. But he is still happy, eating, and swimming, barking and being himself at 13 1/2 yrs. old, so lets hope he keeps going to live as long as he can without pain. He gained several pounds while he has been on liver broth, with food and it defiantly helped him get over what ever hump he hit. He has lived a full life and I'm am glad your suggestion and my passing it on helped him possibly?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is so sad to hear. I am very sorry. If he will at least get some nutrients from the broth then he will do better than most. Chicken broth is also very nutritious


----------



## DaneLadyX3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello! I am new to the Forum--may I ask about the recipe for he liver broth and how it came about? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Liz suggested the broths so she will have to answer.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Dane Lady X3 - broths are simple. We use them on ailing dogs mostly puppies but it works wonders on ill dogs also. 

Just take a medium pot fill with water, bring water to just about boiling, plop in a piece of raw liver and biol 3-5 minutes until it stops bleeding. Take out the meat and use as treat or feed to other dogs. I put the liquid in ice cube trays and freeze having two ounce cubes for later use. Puppies get a few drops every hour and seniors get three to five teaspoons no more than a three times per day depending on how failing they are. 

Chicken broth is also very good for ling term use - same thing just take a bony piece of chicken and glug of Apple Cider Vinegar and cook it just under the boiling point, remove the scummy stuff on top, after about an hour take out the chicken and discard, and freeze the liquid - again I use ice cube trays. 

hope that helps.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Chicken broth. That's a new recipe I will be adding to my list, along with the liver one. Thanks! 

Hopefully none of ours, or any I know will ever get sick and need it, but It's sure good to have!
So far, the liver broth saved my stepsons' dobe.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Your welcome. I love having ice cubes of it just in case.


----------

